# • swell.gr • Porsche 996 Swissvax Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody.

Today I will show a work, done at customers private space.

The car is a Porsche 996. and the detail included, a leather rejuvenation, and a protection on the paintwork.
All done with Swissvax products.

Early Sunday morning, all tools and equipment, loaded, and headed for customers house.
Arriving at my destination, found a very well preserved Porsche 996.



















Ample space to work and starting the washing with no delays

Little more attention to details.
































































Microfiber Madness Dry me Crazy used to dry the car.










Next was claying to remove bonded contaminates and the Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular was applied with Cleaner Fluid Regular Pad White


















One layer of Swissvax Shield was layered on 996 clear...










Some details with Swissvax Quick Finish.










Wheels were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn Wheel Wax after cleansing them with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular.










Tyrewalls were dressed with Swissvax Pneu










So the few trims...










50/50



















Exhaust tips were cleaned and polished with Swissvax Metal Polish Chrome.










After finishing the exterior detail, interior got my attention. Vacuuming the carpet to remove dust and other particles.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Deep cleansed the beautiful coloured leather with Swissvax Leather Cleaner,agitated with Swissvax soft brush and wiped with an mg cloth










Time for leather feef with Swissvax Leather Milk Leather Care .


















All interior plastics were cleaned with Plastic Wash Plastic Cleaner and treated with 
Protecton Plastic Conditioner.























































Some final shots after all tasks were completed

















































































































































Excuse me for not posting, many photos from the wash stage but time was pressing and neighbours had a strict rule about noise pollution

Thank you for watching. Comments and questions are more than welcomed.

mike


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Mike as always! :thumb:
Swissvax beautification!!! :doublesho


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice job, but *my god* the colour of that interior! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Looking nice mate


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Nice Job..... Mike....
Thanks for sharing with us.....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work Mike :thumb:


----------



## andrew_greece (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done Mike!!

Special treatment to a special car!

Keep going man!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Swissvax detail looks great loving the finish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike
Congratulations for your results!!!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic work :thumb: that interior is ugly as hell :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks great Mike - always love your write ups.

What do you think of Shield?


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Good job Mike :thumb:
I think swissvax is the best choice for Porsche.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice Mike!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

* As usual Top job there Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

It must be like driving a giant bogey with that interior!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all guys for your kind comments :thumb:

Interior's colour doesn't suit everyone's taste, but it does suits the car non the less.



MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks great Mike - always love your write ups.
> 
> What do you think of Shield?


Russ is easy to apply, easy to buff and leaves a nice slick shine. 
I have to evaluate its durability though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Good work. 

I like using Swissvax products. :argie:


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Defo gettin SV Shield nw!!! Good work


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Flawlessfinish and love the interior color.

How was it, working far from your studio?

keep up the good work


----------

